

Air Bike Could be a Solution to Pollution - senthil_rajasek
http://online.wsj.com/video/india-air-bike-could-be-a-solution-to-pollution/60527412-D91E-41B3-B53B-3E12139E2821.html

======
ruslan
The overall idea is cool, yet I wonder what is the performance of the
"engine", like its max speed, horsepowers, and bars-per-miles usage :-)

------
spectre
I'd like to know what its total emissions are. I presume they would be using a
petrol or diesel compressor.

~~~
weaksauce
The thing about electrical motors is that it can be fully driven with
renewable resources. Sun, wind, hydroelectric, etc... if the compressors are
driven off of electricity then the carbon footprint, in theory, could be 0.
Whereas a motorbike that is petrol powered is guaranteed to have a finite
amount of carbon emissions.

------
dbul
Please place [video] in the title.

------
carterschonwald
aren't there some HNers working on a more sophisiticated variant of this sort
of idea?

